# Gaggia Classic - what's it worth?



## Blokie (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

I'm considering selling my Classic which I bought at the end of January this year (from Amazon).

Reason for selling is that I just don't have the time to use it! It has been very well looked after, has only ever seen filtered water, has been descaled monthly and has the Rancilio steam wand fitted to it. I still have the original box and accessories plus a few other bits and bats I bought for it, and apart from a couple of very light marks on the top from storing cups on it, it is in excellent condition.

Any thoughts on how much I should be asking for it (ideally on these forums so it goes to an enthusiast!)?

Mark

====


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

The best bet is to look on ebay. there is always ones going on there, i have seen them from £60 to about £150. if it has been looked after well, regularly descaled and maintained, the fact it's so new with additions you maybe able to get a bit more.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Keep it. Im sure you can spare 30 minutes in the weekends just to stretch the machines legs....


----------



## Blokie (Jan 22, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Keep it. Im sure you can spare 30 minutes in the weekends just to stretch the machines legs....


That's part of the problem - I'm away from home due to work, family & hobby commitments at least 50% of my weekends, and I just don't have the time on weekday mornings to turn it on to warm up, get some beans out, get the grinder settings right, pull a shot, adjust the grinder, pull another shot, clean everything up etc. so it's basically wasted sitting there.

I use my £20 Aeropress on a daily basis at work, so will be keeping my grinder and still purchasing beans to use with that.


----------



## davemorton (Sep 9, 2011)

Id be more than happy to make an offer somewhere mid-way between SeeQ's quotes, I cant PM you, so if its of interest, my email is

dmbains(at)btopenworld.com, but to be honest, you would probably get more on ebay.


----------



## Blokie (Jan 22, 2011)

davemorton said:


> Id be more than happy to make an offer somewhere mid-way between SeeQ's quotes, I cant PM you, so if its of interest, my email is
> 
> dmbains(at)btopenworld.com, but to be honest, you would probably get more on ebay.


Thanks Dave. Definitely looking for the top end of that range, primarily due to the age / condition of the unit, plus the mods and extras.


----------



## davemorton (Sep 9, 2011)

Blokie said:


> Thanks Dave. Definitely looking for the top end of that range, primarily due to the age / condition of the unit, plus the mods and extras.


Very understandable. I have it in my watch list, but do believe it'll go for more than my present budget will allow. Anyway, good luck with the sale, and im sure you will get around the top end of the range.


----------



## Blokie (Jan 22, 2011)

For anyone that's interested, this is now on eBay (scheduled to finish at 19:53 on Sunday evening):

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230670327713?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

Any questions please ask either via eBay or here.


----------

